# King of The Mountain



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the way you think Chrominator....I will 2nd this offer if anyone can break the record this season after you get done with your dinner with Chrominator i will also take you out for a steak dinner at any ANY place you want!! ( in ohio of course lol) ....nothing like a little incentive to start the season  o and must be caught in ohio hahaha


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

works for me.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Morton's here i come.;.. yeah right i break off pretty much all of the big fish i get to see leap out of the water. Gotta start changing tippet more often if i expect to be eating good.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

only pic i could locate.Caught while fishing in Lake Erie from the east breakwater off Conneaut Harbor in Ashtabula County. The 36 1/2 inch trout weighed 20.97 lb....Holy cow


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

they had the mount at snug harbor for a while it was something to see that is for sure, it was caught on a heavy set up she was a tank. one day I would not mind getting a chance like that lol


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would soil my waders if I saw her on the end of my line


----------



## banshe2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

I've seen the mount. It was done at Rick's in Columbiana. He also did that 9lb smallie that is in the photo gallery.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I would say that fish is alot older than 5-6. probably give it the benifit of tenish. My buddy pulled a 17.5 out of a pa trib last year. I believe his was the largest in 5 years out of an erie trib. 

This may turn into a PB thread.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Chrominator

This tread and your last post shows you have a great sense of humor. Keep it up, this is good stuff.

Lima Eyecatcher 
Jim


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

hahah that is very true..i still really want to give that steak dinner to someone... i would love to see that record broken


----------



## kohouty (Aug 3, 2009)

mortons steak house yum. sounds good, you better save up for that dinner


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The state record goes by weight only. I don't believe there is any record for legnth measurments.....


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

one that size wouldnt fight very hard. got a 34 inch 15 lb 2 oz in 02 out of the grand.it was a jack came right in, couldnt even jump. wished it was a hen would have added a couple pounds. wish we still stocked Londons they got bigger and fought harder and hung around longer. oh well im in


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

steak and shrimp and your on!!! lol jk.


----------



## Bugger (Apr 23, 2008)

This fish was caught in spring of 2008. it was close to record. I posted these pics. then but some didn`t think it was real. 36``x 19 lbs.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Almost only counts in horseshoes, handgrenades and slow dancin' though

Below is the record, if you want to view it in person, the mount is located at Snug Harbor Bait and Tackle.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

you can see how big it is lying next to the rod. THat is a monster. I got into an 11 lber this weekend and had a time bringin him in so i wonder what a fresh 20 lber would do to my 5lb test


----------



## Bugger (Apr 23, 2008)

I cought it with 6lbs. tippet, 20 mim. and 100 yrds down stream from where I hook her. She made one good run and thats when I new she was a big one. I just did`nt realize how big until I got her into the shallow water. It was the biggest fishing thrill of my life!!


----------



## E~Amazing~1 (Oct 10, 2009)

This is my 1st year fishing for them, I mainly just bass fish.....but I'd have to say I am now addicted to steely fishing lol, went out last week when water level was still really low fished for 5hrs and no luck then after alot of patience I landed my first ever WOW its a much better fight then a bass.


----------



## E~Amazing~1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Heres a pic of her shes a beauty"!!!


----------



## mzr76 (Feb 13, 2009)

I caught this steelhead last year, my first one since I had never fished for them before. We never measured but we think it easily cleared 30 inches, and it was heavy but have no idea what it weighed. I was just wondering if you guys had any educated guesses? Thanks!


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

E~Amazing~1 said:


> This is my 1st year fishing for them, I mainly just bass fish.....but I'd have to say I am now addicted to steely fishing lol, went out last week when water level was still really low fished for 5hrs and no luck then after alot of patience I landed my first ever WOW its a much better fight then a bass.


I know what you mean, I too was a bass fisherman. I have a Skeeter starfire that hasnt seen water in 10 years, now with the economy the way it is I cant sell it. Still trying to top my 15lb 2oz steel from 02. Was looking for a 12 step meeting for steelhead addiction but was told all there is is divorice court lol


----------

